# Oris Sixty Five 42mm vs. Aquis 43mm



## RTea

I wanted to throw this out there to see how the two popular dive watches from Oris compare. They look to run just over $1K brand new on the grey market and I'm having a hard time deciding which way to go.

On paper, the Aquis seems like the better deal with the ceramic bezel, display case-back, and arguably nicer bracelet with handy dive extension. However, the vintage looks of the Sixty Five are mesmerizing and the lugs, albeit 21mm, allow for a wider assortment of straps than the Aquis. But the Aquis with the blue gradient dial and glossy black ceramic bezel looks modern and fantastic. Which would be the better one watch for all occasions assuming I would only wear it on the bracelet? How does the build and fit/finish compare? I heard the Aquis is heavy and might not be as easy to wear all-day compared to the Sixty Five. Note that my sweet spot for watches are usually 40-42mm on my 6.75" wrist but figure the Aquis doesn't wear that large for its stated 43mm size.

Pictures of the watches in question:


----------



## rosborn

I have never seen a Sixty-Five but have owned a few 43mm Aquis'. The Aquis may be a heavy watch but compared to what? I have never had a problem wearing an Aquis for an entire day, much less an extended day of wearing. It is quite simply one of the most comfortable watches I have ever worn.


----------



## watchninja123

I tried on both and the s
Aquis wears very comfortable and wraps around the wrist while the 65 42 don't. I have 6.75 wrist


----------



## liwang22

One watch for all occasions? The sixty fiver for its thinner case and thinner bracelet.

If you have a dressier watch for those occasions you might need it, then Aquis. It's a great watch for the money. 

Both are excellent choices. Really depends on what your personal "all occasions" is defined as. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

I have owned both and so far kept the 65 (sold Aquis). Never liked the lug design on the Aquis limiting strap options, otherwise dial/bezel design good.
The 65 definitely wears a little smaller and fit me better also. Both blues are nice, tough decision, good luck.


----------



## sticky

I don't think there's enough between the watches to rate one over the other. I'd just look at them side by side, decide which I liked the look of most and get that one.


----------



## MR028

Personally I prefer the Aquis, as it is a modern, contemporary design rather than a vintage resissue which the 65 is. The Aquis will remain remain contemporary after the fad for vintage reissues has faded. I also much prefer the Aquis' bracelet. 

Both of these are sport watches (being by definition Divers) and so would be best suited to weekend/casual wear (especially with the blue dials, rather than say a grey, black or silver dial)


----------



## gogoron

Two very different divers. Love them both.


----------



## gogoron

And the Maldives....


----------



## gogoron

And both very comfortable on the wrist. If the Diver 65 didnt have the date it would be perfect in my eyes. Ruins an otherwise exquisite dial.


----------



## larkja

I love the Aquis and the deployant buckle with rubber strap is awesome. Very comfortable.


----------



## CabbageHead

I own both. Very different watches. The Aquis is on par with some of the finest watches (well above its price point) interms of finish. Truly spectacular. BUT and these are big buts, it has a proprietary lug design so you can say bye bye to changing straps. That's a HUGE downside. And it is heavy.

The 65 is probably not as well finished. But its size and proportions make it a dream to wear. I love wearing this watch on weekends. It goes anywhere and never gets in the way.

Out of 23 watches in my collection, the only one I regret buying is the Aquis...because of those lugs. Maybe it won't matter to you but if you like switching bands, think long and hard before buying. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrde1

If i didnt get the 40mm 65, i would have gotten the 42mm. So 65 for me.


----------



## sungtaek

Voting for 42 if your wrist is under 7"


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Personally I've tried on both and if I had to pick only one I'd go with the 65 42. It's more versatile (regarding both strap options and occasion), EXTREMELY comfortable, light as a feather. I also find it more visually appealing, but that's purely subjective. And that domed sapphire tho...best in the business IMO.

But that's IF I had to pick only one.


----------



## Gfxdaddy

Also forgot to menton, I absolutely love the bracelet on the 65, it's really well-done. But the Aquis looks like it could take a beating and then some. Choices, choices...

Here's mine:


----------



## Bass

As an actual diver I'd put more stock in the Aquis - crown guards, better water resistance, and better lume (why I'm actively hunting for a 40mm model). However, I cannot wear anything above 42mm (6.67 wrists) so if it were one of those blue dials I'd go with the Sixty Five.


----------



## Memcdowe

I LOVE my 65 42. Incredibly comfortable on my 7" wrists. The bracelet is wonderful and a dark leather strap also really makes it pop!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT

OP, really interested to know which way you're leaning, or if you've already pulled the trigger? I've owned the Aquis, traded it and miss it. Currently own the 65 40. Went to an AD to try on the 42 and really loved it, but already owning the 40 am wondering if the two would just be too similar. Comparing the two side by side - really wish I'd taken a pic - the 42 seemed like the bigger watch, I think because the larger, more substantial bezel on the Aquis made the dial seem smaller. The lugs never bothered me on the Aquis because I loved the bracelet, although it was quite heavy. Really torn and am curious how it turned out for you.


----------



## Kingsley83

I'm curious which way you're leaning as well. As an Aquis owner I can only speak to that particular piece. It is definitely a robust and reliable dive watch, and while it sits comfortably on the wrist the rather large bracelet and lug design, IMO, contribute to a visually hefty wrist statement. I do wear it under shirt cuffs but I am just as often wishing for a 40mm offering as I am enjoying the 43mm. FWIW, my wrist measure's roughly 6.75" but I have larger forearms and flatter wrists than that measurement would suggest.

edit: You mentioned the Aquis potentially wearing smaller, and yes others have stated that before but define "wears" smaller. The curved lugs definitely make for a more comfortable watch and a smaller watch with straighter lugs may not sit as nicely on your wrist, but visually the Aquis 43mm looks like a 43mm watch. It isn't like a Planet Ocean with an embellished case that has a bezel ~2mm smaller than it's advertised size or the Oris diver series that came before the Aquis (I believe they measured 44mm at the case with ~42.5mm bezels or something to that effect).


----------



## Stromboli

As much as I love my 65, the Aquis and that blue sun burst dial will forever hold a place in my heart. Here is some candy for your sweet tooth.  |>  |>  |>

Wrist size is 7.5


----------



## BriarAndBrine

The 65 is a much more versatile watch, in my opinion. The Aquis is a great sport watch, but it's too big all over to mix well with business. The 65 is definitely a sport watch, but has a much slimmer profile and can transition easier than its modern brother.


----------



## yankeexpress

Dbl post


----------



## yankeexpress

Got a good deal on the 40mm version 65 before I knew the 42mm existed.


----------



## MR028

BriarAndBrine said:


> The 65 is a much more versatile watch, in my opinion. The Aquis is a great sport watch, but it's too big all over to mix well with business. The 65 is definitely a sport watch, but has a much slimmer profile and can transition easier than its modern brother.


I wear my Aquis to work (in a professional environment) all the time. Very good in the boardroom; usually no one has a watch with more wrist presence. In fact, one of the few times someone did, it was an Oris Titan!


----------



## rosborn

Gfxdaddy said:


> Also forgot to menton, I absolutely love the bracelet on the 65, it's really well-done. But the Aquis looks like it could take a beating and then some. Choices, choices...
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 10562442


For me, this would be my '65 of choice. I do not like, in the least, the version with the funky numbers. It almost looks cartoonish to me. Kudos to those who who do own the version with the funky numbers. Good on ya. To each their own.


----------



## RomeoT

Kingsley83 said:


> I'm curious which way you're leaning as well. As an Aquis owner I can only speak to that particular piece. It is definitely a robust and reliable dive watch, and while it sits comfortably on the wrist the rather large bracelet and lug design, IMO, contribute to a visually hefty wrist statement. I do wear it under shirt cuffs but I am just as often wishing for a 40mm offering as I am enjoying the 43mm. FWIW, my wrist measure's roughly 6.75" but I have larger forearms and flatter wrists than that measurement would suggest.
> 
> edit: You mentioned the Aquis potentially wearing smaller, and yes others have stated that before but define "wears" smaller. The curved lugs definitely make for a more comfortable watch and a smaller watch with straighter lugs may not sit as nicely on your wrist, but visually the Aquis 43mm looks like a 43mm watch. It isn't like a Planet Ocean with an embellished case that has a bezel ~2mm smaller than it's advertised size or the Oris diver series that came before the Aquis (I believe they measured 44mm at the case with ~42.5mm bezels or something to that effect).


I'm was speaking only from the perspective of the dial seeming bigger on the 65 than the Aquis. Taken as a whole, the Aquis is a much more substantial feeling watch on the wrist. I'm not sure, but the bezel on both the 65 40 and 42 appears to be the same, so the 42 wears bigger to me. Of course I was staring at them for quite awhile, so I might have put myself into a loopy self induced Oris trance!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BriarAndBrine

MR028 said:


> I wear my Aquis to work (in a professional environment) all the time. Very good in the boardroom; usually no one has a watch with more wrist presence. In fact, one of the few times someone did, it was an Oris Titan!


Sure. I should have been clearer by stating that I wouldn't wear it. But that doesn't mean others wouldn't or shouldn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braith7

If you can hold out until the re-fresh Aquis is available (no idea sorry) I think its a much more modern look -


----------



## ATL Jack

braith7 said:


> If you can hold out until the re-fresh Aquis is available (no idea sorry) I think its a much more modern look -


Those are 2 beautiful watches. I am relatively certain that one of them will be my next purchase. I think I am leaning toward the 65, but I havent tried on either.


----------



## Justin8836

The aquis has a great wrist presence and the gradient blue dial with the bracelet is very nice.


----------



## playinwittime

I have not had an occasion to become familiar with the '65, but have several Aquis. I have to say that the Aquis has a great build quality. The '65 as a vintage diver seems less appropriate as a dress watch, the polished pieces of the Aquis make it more appropriate as a dress piece.


----------



## Justin8836

Check out the new Oris Aquis The new Oris Aquis | Oris


----------



## scarabei

watchninja123 said:


> I tried on both and the s
> Aquis wears very comfortable and wraps around the wrist while the 65 42 don't. I have 6.75 wrist


I was actually an Aquis owner who traded for a Diver Sixty Five 40mm. I am a bracelet guy, but Oris Sixty Five 40mm on tropic strap oozes vintage sex appeal!


----------



## scottconn170

just got my 65 42 mm today! Absolutely awesome watch. I'm loving it on leather nato.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flintsghost

Aquis would be my choice


----------



## underpar

I have both but prefer wearing the 42mm 65 over the Aquis. Much more comfortable and I just like the look better.


----------



## Arrde1

I had the 40mm 65 and sold it but would get the 65 in 42mm in the future if it presents itself.


----------



## 310runner

I went to the AD to buy the 65 40mm, or the blue aquis and walked out with the 42mm 65. The blue dial is mesmerizing in person. I recommend trying these on in person if you can because the aquis left me cold for some reason and I always lusted after one.


----------



## scottconn170

Get the 42! I have a considerable collection and this one has found the most wrist time in the past few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kluver

Love my aquis. Haven't tried the 42mm 65 but I love my 40mm.


----------



## purekoryo

definitely the Aquis. Modern and classic look in one watch.


----------



## rzapalac

I have a TT1 in black and based off of my ownership of that watch, I would definitely go with the Aquis. I love the ceramic bezel and updated look. But then again...you really couldn't go wrong with either!


----------



## scottconn170

Sixty Five 42 on Blue Shark NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vabhans

As someone who just recently made this decision, I'd recommend the aquis. It's really unique in that it's not your typical diver, and adds a bit of flair with the kettle shaped body.


----------



## Dudek0051

They are very different style watches. Modern vs Vintage, why not both?


----------



## scarrz

Old thread, but the Aquis 43mm has my vote. Very nice looking. I have an Omega PO2500, if I didn't I think this Aquis would be in my future.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

Diver 65 42mm I had an aquis on rubber and I find the 65 on the tropics to be infinitely more comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniontex777

I checked 65 blue sunburst/black dial and aquis blue sunburst dial. Both beautiful watch. I can’t choose one 
But why oris didnt put ceramic bezel on 65...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080

uniontex777 said:


> I checked 65 blue sunburst/black dial and aquis blue sunburst dial. Both beautiful watch. I can't choose one
> But why oris didnt put ceramic bezel on 65...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wouldn't be in keeping with the 65 part of the watch. May actually end up looking out of place on a vintage themed watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoxman

tynan.nida said:


> Would be in keeping with the 65 part of the watch. May actually end up looking out of place on a vintage themed watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with this comment. A ceramic would be out of place on this watch. I recently got the 65 in blue and I was so impressed with the style, fit and finish that I ordered the green with nato. It will be arriving today! 
I contemplated ordering an Aquis but chose another 65 for now.
After the watch fund recovers in a few months I plan on looking at the Aquis again.
Both seem to be a fantastic value and both are beautiful in their own way. good luck


----------



## Justin8836

I actually own both and I am a bigger fan of the Aquis but the 65 actually gets worn more due to its versatility (thinner case/less chunky) with dress shirts. However, every time I wear the Aquis blue/sunburst I fall back in love with it all over again. I dislike the integrated lugs on the Aquis which limits your choice of straps. Tough call.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

I've considered getting the Aquis several times, but that aggravating, non-standard lug stops me every time. 

Doc Savage


----------



## tardyemu

IMHO, the 65 just has such a dramatic presence. Would be really hard to choose against it. Mesmerizing is the right word for sure!


----------



## BevisFrondFan

Hi, all. Longtime visitor who is now a new member. I didn't want to create a new thread for my specific question about the 65 42mm. I just purchased the green-dial version with rubber strap. I thought the watch would look good on a tan strap but the 21mm lug width limits choices significantly if restricted to 21mm straps. I am very interested in the Hirsch Lucca Gold Brown strap which is available in 20mm and 22mm widths. There seems to be broad agreement going up 1mm in width is a preferred. My question is about the Lucca itself- it appears to be thick (6.8mm) at the lug ends. Would this present a concern to any of the experienced members with being able to squeeze it on?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## geoxman

BevisFrondFan said:


> Hi, all. Longtime visitor who is now a new member. I didn't want to create a new thread for my specific question about the 65 42mm. I just purchased the green-dial version with rubber strap. I thought the watch would look good on a tan strap but the 21mm lug width limits choices significantly if restricted to 21mm straps. I am very interested in the Hirsch Lucca Gold Brown strap which is available in 20mm and 22mm widths. There seems to be broad agreement going up 1mm in width is a preferred. My question is about the Lucca itself- it appears to be thick (6.8mm) at the lug ends. Would this present a concern to any of the experienced members with being able to squeeze it on?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Have fun! 4 pages of 21mm to look at. Some of their leather straps are quite nice JMHO and good luck

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/shop-by-size/21-mm


----------



## iBlake

No doubt that aquis (at least that is my opinion), one of my oris favs, and they offer so much different coloring that I like


----------



## Sblackwell15

IMHO, left wins hands down


----------



## scarabei

Neither watch is super expensive, especially if bought used. They are both amazing watches with two distinct styles. Why not own both? I own Oris Divers 65 42mm and I used to own the old pre-2017 Aquis. I am currently entertaining the idea of getting the new one. 

Overall, Oris represents the best bang for the buck of any Swiss mechanical watch brand out there. QA is unparalleled and the price is LOW. Just buy both.


----------

